# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Comission A World Map for Fantasy setting

## Tarmon

I'm looking for someone, who knows how to make maps, to make a map for me.  Potentially many maps for me.  

1) A world map
2) A series of Regional maps
3) Some village, city, and capital maps
4) A handful of battle maps of troop movements in a war
5) And 1 High Throne image of a grand finale battle

I have an image for a World Map that is very close to what I want; but it's just off enough that I need a new one.  But it should provide a good template, and allow us to discuss my needs better.

Anyone who is interested, I'll invite to my discord, and you can see the template map; and we can discuss the alterations at that time via voice or chat, whichever you prefer.

We'll just start with the world map, and if I like what you produce, we can move on to the other items.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Tarmon,

I'm on discord at ryansthomason#2687, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/.

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, Tarmon!

I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com or add me on discord vb.maps#5230 and we can discuss everything.
Thank you in advance

----------


## greendino

Good day! I specialize in hand drawn maps, and think I could help you realize your world. You can see my portfolio here. You can contact me at greendinomaps@gmail.com

Cheers,
Greendino.

----------


## TheDwarf

Hello Tarmon,

I currently open for commissions. I more than comfortable doing world, region, villages and cities.

You can check my work on the links below
https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en
https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa.../69837542/maps
https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5559

If you are interested in working with me, please contact me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com

Kind regards,
Sergio

----------


## Sapiento

Hi Tarmon,

I'm interestes. You can find my work if you follow the links below in the signature.

----------

